
Why we changed our approach to memory mapping at QuestDB (YC S20) - bluestreak
https://questdb.io/blog/2020/08/19/memory-mapping-deep-dive
======
bluestreak
Hi HN,

Author here. QuestDB is a fast SQL open source database for time series. About
a month ago we launched on HackerNews [1].

Today, I am excited to announce QuestDB 5.0.3 [2]. This new release includes
our changes in memory mapping strategy, giving us better performance, as well
as some major changes to the Postgres wire protocol support.

In this blog post, we explain our journey to improve QuestDB's performance,
especially regarding memory management. Relying as much as possible on the
kernel and avoiding extra layers turned out to be very successful.

Thanks

Vlad

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23975807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23975807)

[2] [https://questdb.io/getstarted/](https://questdb.io/getstarted/)

